# Possible Uniform for the catz



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

Check this baby out. It's attached below.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I dont know whether to laugh or throw up.

There is no way in HELL Charlotte's jerseys would look anything like that. I would officially move on to another team if they choose those.

pdogg hopefully this is a joke, right?:uhoh:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

They should unveil those as the new uniforms as a joke. People wouldn't know what to make of it, and just as they are recovering from the shock, the team can reveal their real uniforms.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> I dont know whether to laugh or throw up.
> 
> There is no way in HELL Charlotte's jerseys would look anything like that. I would officially move on to another team if they choose those.
> ...


LMMFAO   :laugh:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

THat would be a travesty, and a scham, and a mockery. Its a TRaVESCHAMOCKERY!


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>crespi_jv_21</b>!
> NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THat would be a travesty, and a scham, and a mockery. Its a TRaVESCHAMOCKERY!


Bergulflickle


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

hahahaha. Now _that's_ a team on a budget.

I wonder if the bobcats will have their numbers ironed on.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> hahahaha. Now _that's_ a team on a budget.
> 
> I wonder if the bobcats will have their numbers ironed on.


Also we will be the first team to have three digits instead of two, and players can write their nicknames rather than their last names if they like on the back.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

I can number 713 with Lil Flip on the back!


or maybe I can go with the classic


He Hate Me


----------



## Eamer (Jul 15, 2004)

No way, never ever ever. I reckon they're wear black or dark blue.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Id like to see orange away jerseys, white home jerseys and either dark blue or a metallic like jersey ala Dallas


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Also we will be the first team to have three digits instead of two, and players can write their nicknames rather than their last names if they like on the back.


Where's the proof for this. I want to see that story.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

www.herestheproofpdogg84.com/bobcatsjersey


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> and either dark blue or a metallic like jersey ala Dallas


Or Memphis or Utah... 

The NBA should ban those jerseys.


----------



## Sedge (Feb 14, 2004)

Anyone know when they launch them? They could do a lot worse than the ones they used on NBA Live 2004.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

The ones in Live were pretty sweet!


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

I'd choose the ones in the NBA Live 2004, if I was asked to choose two of these.


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
That jersey looks awful.

I want the blue alternate Okafor jersey.
*


----------

